# Lambs Liver



## BaldGuy (Jul 28, 2009)

Is Lambs Liver considered a good alternative for Chicken?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

It's low in fat and got loads of vitamins in it, but it's a bit heavy to eat in large quantities every day. I was eating 200g for lunch for a bit earlier in the year but after a couple of weeks it was too much.


----------



## BaldGuy (Jul 28, 2009)

I've read that eating a lot of offal can lead to gout too, not sure how true that is but I'll avoid that idea, it's just chicken is so damn expensive and pumped with crap.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

BaldGuy said:


> I've read that eating a lot of offal can lead to gout too, not sure how true that is but I'll avoid that idea, it's just chicken is so damn expensive and pumped with crap.


Approach a butcher and buy in bulk... I get 10kg for 42 quid....


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Lamb liver is a good source ov protien, iron, vitamin b12 and high in vitamin a. Its cheap, i love the smell of it cooking but i cant stand the taste.

I have never heard that about gout, i would be suprised if it were true.

Offal has become more popular due to credit crunch.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Lambs and pigs liver are excellent for bodybuilders! Some of the past greats used to live on liver. Ox liver is a bit strong, though some love it.

Cut liver very thin and just sear it each side in a hot pan so it's cooked but pink inside. (Overcooking spoils the texture and gives a cloying taste.) Then deglaze the pan with a teaspoon of cornflour in a cup of water for a rich sauce - MMMMMM!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Beef liver is strong some people also think pork is strong. For a milder flavour they should be soaked in milk over night, dusted in flour and fried.


----------



## BaldGuy (Jul 28, 2009)

I asked because I LOVE liver, it's cheaper than chicken but I wasn't sure of how it's nutritional values compared to that of chicken.

I'll be eating more of it then, thanks


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah liver's great, and a fraction of what chicken breasts cost.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i can't stand liver :S

i'd probably be a bit wary of it, since livers are designed to filter out all the toxins and **** from your body


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> Beef liver is strong some people also think pork is strong. *For a milder flavour they should be soaked in milk over night, dusted in flour and fried.*


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

BaldGuy said:


> I've read that eating a lot of offal can lead to gout too, not sure how true that is but I'll avoid that idea, it's just chicken is so damn expensive and pumped with crap.


think the gout comments wrong, my mate has gout and changed his diet compleltley to allieviate the problem but still has liver


----------



## BaldGuy (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't find the exact article I was reading, however here is another one, seems liver has high Purine levels which can lead to Gout.

http://www.dietaryfiberfood.com/purine-food.php



> In a 12-year study that followed eating habits and gout incidence in large number of men it was found that eating food rich in purine, such as meat and seafood, was associated with high risk of gout


Food Sources of Purine

(mg of purine/100 g food)

Liver

286.4

Kidney

230.8

Poultry

130.7

lamb, roasted, chop

127.5

Pork, roasted, chop

119.0

Fish, white, fresh

115.9

Mushroom, fresh

46.9

Bread, crusted

15.7

Bread, white

12.2

Wheat flour

11.5

Cottage cheese

8.0

Plain yogurt

7.0

Rice, cooked

5.9

I'll still be eating some though


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

interesting


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

BaldGuy said:


> I can't find the exact article I was reading, however here is another one, seems liver has high Purine levels which can lead to Gout.
> 
> http://www.dietaryfiberfood.com/purine-food.php
> 
> ...


Purine aggrevates gout. Offal does not produce gout.

And as for the toxins, offal is also fine. The only time there may be an issue is due to heave metals i.e cadmium but generally this is fine.


----------



## BaldGuy (Jul 28, 2009)

nemises_gendo said:


> Purine aggrevates gout. Offal does not produce gout.
> 
> And as for the toxins, offal is also fine. The only time there may be an issue is due to heave metals i.e cadmium but generally this is fine.


It's too nice not to eat anyway, I'm sure I'll be fine having it a couple of times a week.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Not keen on it fried - reminds me of school dinners.. :death:

Love it casseroled with lots and lots of onions... :thumb:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

If you eat a lot of it you need to watch out for the vitamin A - high doses of this over long periods of time can be harmful.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Too much liver isn't good, far too much fat lipid soluble vits. Eat it eod max.


----------

